# GTA V doesn't work on Win10, any word?



## TechNewb37 (Jun 11, 2013)

I contacted Rock Star on the issue that GTA V (steam version) will not even launch because the Social Club app is incompatible and they flat out said "we do not know when it will be compatible with windows 10" then closed my ticket. You would think that Rock Star would put this on the highest degree on their priority list and reimburse the customers who are without the game right now but here we are, months later and still no official word on fixing this issue. So I wanted to know if anyone has gotten it to work or if there IS a proper workaround but I'm just completely oblivious to it. I have Windows 10 pro and I reinstalled the game after the update to 10 (worked on 8.1), tried it in 2 different compatibility modes (didn't work because it has to launch from Steam), and tried to launch it in safe mode but still no luck. If you have any input, it would be much appreciated because I feel as if I am one of the few that it doesn't work for.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Right click on the exe file of the game (located within the Steam folder) and select to edit its properties. Choose the compatibility tab and select Windows 7 or Windows 8.1


----------



## TechNewb37 (Jun 11, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Right click on the exe file of the game (located within the Steam folder) and select to edit its properties. Choose the compatibility tab and select Windows 7 or Windows 8.1


I have two, one named: "GTA5" and the other named "GTAVLauncher".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Run both in compatibility.


----------



## TechNewb37 (Jun 11, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Run both in compatibility.


Sorry I'm having bad internet problems. I ran both in compatibility and these are the results:

"GTA5"








and 
"GTAVLauncher"







(given that I had just ran the "GTA5" file before)

I also ran both of them in compatibility with 7 and that same errors came up. And also I cannot install the manual link for the Social Club app because it claims that I do not have the game installed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend trying a reinstall of the game then. See if a Windows 10 upgrade changed something in the files.


----------



## TechNewb37 (Jun 11, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'd recommend trying a reinstall of the game then. See if a Windows 10 upgrade changed something in the files.


I've done that twice when this first started happening. This is the aftermath of the reinstalls. At first, the social club app would just pop up and load infinitely. Then I contacted Rock Star and they told me to uninstall and reinstall the game and the app. I did and now it doesn't work at all.


----------



## TechNewb37 (Jun 11, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'd recommend trying a reinstall of the game then. See if a Windows 10 upgrade changed something in the files.


I reinstalled and nothing happened. Also, they updated the launcher on the first of this month and it still isn't compatible.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd contact Rock Star again or seek out their forums as the game should play just fine in Windows 10.


----------

